# Noisy fans on Coralife compact fluorescents!



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I have a 130W Coralife compact fluorescent light fixture that is 5 years old. Both fans run fine as they are supposed to when both bulbs are on, however, they are sooo noisy, a constant buzzing sound that is driving me crazy.

Have these little fans gotten quieter in recent years? Would it be worth replacing or would the new ones be just as noisy? Are they expensive?

Thanks


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a Coralife about 6 months ago and noticed that one of the fans is loud too. I took the unit apart and tried unplugging the fans, tightening them, etc., but to no avail. I think it's too much power getting pumped in to the cheap little fan, which results in it vibrating against the actual enclosure. 

One day, I'm gonna buy a replacement fan on newegg or something like that and see if it helps. 

Good luck!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

back in the day (2005) i have two 96w 20" units 

one was super quite (both fans)
and the other had one noisy fan and the other was fine. soooo
i think is just the luck of the draw.IMO

hope that helps


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

You might want to look on www.newegg.com for fans that run at a slower RPM. I replaced the fan in my Nova Extreme with a computer fan rated at a lower rpm and it's much quieter.


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

Lower RPM means it wont cool as well.. you might be fine but i tend to play things safe.. get a good fan that runs at a high rpm and the only thing you should hear is a whirring sound of it cutting the air.

I have a 130watt also that makes no noise at all.. but its 48".. got it from hellolights for just over $100.

going the newegg route is probably what I would do


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone. I think lower RPM might be ok now but in the summer it gets pretty hot in my house so I'd better just try the same fan. Right now I've got so much sunlight that I can turn one bulb off, which means the fans cut off so it's ok.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I think, but am not sure since I don't know much about electrical components, that the fans on the Coralife are "two-plug" or "two-pin" or something like that? A lot of what they sell on newegg are 3pin or 4pin, so I'm guessing they aren't compatible.

If anybody has some insight, please help us out


----------



## default user (Feb 9, 2010)

Mishri said:


> Lower RPM means it wont cool as well.. you might be fine but i tend to play things safe.. get a good fan that runs at a high rpm and the only thing you should hear is a whirring sound of it cutting the air.
> 
> I have a 130watt also that makes no noise at all.. but its 48".. got it from hellolights for just over $100.
> 
> going the newegg route is probably what I would do


Not necessarily. It all depends on what the CFM (or cubic foot a minute or air it moves). You can have a 1" fan spinning like a mother and move as much air as a 3" fan spinning at a slower speed.

I'm pretty sure theres a formula out there you can use to calculate it.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

You are right they are noisy. That is why I did a DIY fixture for both a 55 and an 80 tall. I suggest you check out A&H. If you would like a pic - just ask . Simple project 4-55 watt CF fixture with no noise and great ventilation


----------

